# Grizzly G0555 Bandsaw



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm anxiously awaiting my new saw. I just ordered the Grizzly with the 6" riser block. From everything I've read it looks like a nice saw. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Anybody have one already and have comments…suggestions?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations. I've been looking at the Rikon. One of these days, I will get a new saw to replace my older delta 12".
I'll be interested in hearing how you like your new saw.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Have one. Was one of the 1st production models and it's been a great saw.

Was very easy to assemble and have had no problems with it.

You'll be quite happy with, IMHO.

Jimmy


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got some experience on the G0555. My Brother In Law got one a little over a year ago. He uses Wolverine blades on it. Great saw. At 1HP it is a little underpowered for resawing, but will handle almost any other task with ease. I am in the market for a bandsaw as well. I am torn between the Grizzly G0555X (same as yours basically, but 1.5HP) and a similar JET 14". Unless you are doing a lot of resawing, you shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Branden (Jan 28, 2007)

I've had my G0555 for about a month. I love it! I've been very impressed with Grizzly overall and my bandsaw is doing a great job. I practiced veneering on it last week and it handled it like a champ. I also bought the riser block but have yet to install that and then stock up on a new batch of blades.

Enjoy!

www.ShopDogUSA.com


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I purchased this Rikon back in March. It was highly rated in all the magazines. I haven't used it much yet, but I really like it. When I've used it more I'll tell you more about it.
One thing I like is it's well put together, & sturdy. No vibration. When you turn it off it coasts a long time.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought mine around December last year and I love it. I also got the 6" riser. After the initial tune-up, it runs like a champ. It's quiet and runs smooth. The blade that came with it is not that good. I bought a couple Timber Wolf blades and I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I too am looking at the Rikon, thank you Dick for the input. I just need to scape up the money $$!! $^( It did well in a recent band saw test in one of the woodworking mags. The Grizzly wasn't as highly rated, but I'm sure that it wasn't because it was a bad saw, it just didn't have the extra bells and whistles.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I looked at the 555x but felt the 555 was better bang for the buck. The resaw fence I can make myself I just hope I don't miss the extra hp.

I looked at the Rikon…The Grizzly was just over $550 with shipping…the Rikon was $800 without shipping. I couldn't stretch the pocketbook ( the boss would have shot me). Grizzly has 12" of resaw (w/block) vs. Rikons 13" and the Rikon also has the extra hp and a shop light.

I'm going to be working with it this weekend..I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

For those of you still in the planning stages I suggest you take a peak at this article.
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/upload/contents/335/bandsaws.0603.pdf(steel frame bandsaws advantage to me when I purchased my new saw was that there was less flex between the top and bottom wheels under tension. 
This gave me lots of problems with my 14" cast frame saw. 
One of my friends upgraded to a 16" and had a similar experience to my own.
My new saw tracks extremely well and takes a good sized blade without flexing. (3/4")

Bob


----------



## DomDenucci (May 21, 2007)

I have the Griz G0555. It has been a great additon to the shop. No problems, easy set up and fantastic price. As a ww enthusiast, I love Griz products. I have a TS, DP, and a 6" joiner. I love them all. But wish the radial DP had a more power.

Good luck.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, I'm having a tough time making up my mind about a bandsaw purchase. I too, have looked closely at the Grizzly bandsaw for many months. I really got excited when they upgraded the base version to 1.5 horses. Here's what I need to know. I have the money to get that saw or a Jet 14" I also like. Those of you that have worked on these and then moved up to one of the big boys ($1000+), will I be wishing I saved up and bought a more powerful saw. Can a 1.5HP saw with a quality blade resaw effectively? I resaw boards < 6" wide since that is my jointer capacity. Most 14" saws can cut 6". I like to scavenge for reclaimed lumber, so I do need to do a little milling from time to time. What would you get?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I received the saw last Thursday and put it all together in about 1.5 hrs. I spent another hour the next day tuning everything. I immediately destroyed a blade trying to cut a root burl….rocks don't cut well. I wasn't worried about the blade since I'll be installing the 6" riser block next weekend.

After changing the blades and retuning I started working on the morris chair I'm building. Did a great job ripping the mahogany. I also cut all the tenons…very crisp…very tight. I really like how its performing. This is my 1st bandsaw so I was a little concerned over what I felt were kind of touchy feely instructions for set up. It just doesn't seem very precise. But I was able to get clean flat square edges from the start so what do I know.

I resawed some 6" oak, fed it smooth and steady and the saw only bogged down slightly once but I think it was a slight shift on the fence that caused that (no tall resaw fence yet) and this is not an aggresive resaw blade. Just a typical 3/8" 3TPI. I ordered a mix of blades including a 3/4" resaw. I'll let you know how it handles the oak.

I think the x version will be enough Jeff. The extra .5 hp, the resaw fence, and the cast iron wheels should make it handle 6" stock fairly easily. I'm very happy with mine so far and I think the resaw blade will improve performance even there.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Glad you like the saw. I have been joneing for a saw with 12" of cut depth. Keep hoping I will run across a used industrial machine. Although I am running out of room in my garage shop for more tools.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Bob,
I'm jealous! I can't wait to get mine. About the resaw, I used my brother in law's G0555 1hp yesterday. He scored (2) four foot 4X4 walnut boards from a demolished building and I came over to see his spoil. And yes, I'm bitter he didn't split the find with me! haha. I thought about this thread and used your model to try and resaw the 4" tall stock. He has a 3/4" Timberwolf blade. I'm not positive about the TPI or teeth style. The saw to my suprise cut through it with very little effort. His take was that when he has a newer blade good blade, it has no issues. When it begins to get slight dull it bogs down. So yes, I think the extra half horse will be great with the added riser. I am not making the purchase for about 2 weeks so post again when you have tried it out a little more.


----------



## fidelfs (Apr 7, 2007)

HI, This is my first post and I want to add my experience with the Grizzly band saw and say hello!

I have the G0555 and it is been replaced by the new Rikon Deluxe 14. There is no comparisons between these two band saws. They are in a different category.

I was really never happy with my Grizzly but that was my first band saw so I used it but I never had excellent results. I just assembled my Rikon last weekend and it is so quiet. It feels and looks like a 16 or bigger saw.

My recommendation is that if you can spend the extra bucks get the Rikon instead the Grizzly. I will put mine (G0555) for sale this weekend.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

If I could have stretched the wallet a little I probably would have gone a different route. But so far so good. My experience is limited to this saw though so what do I know. I have gotten some very good results so far and that is just with the mediocre blades they included.


----------



## Woodchip4531 (Mar 29, 2007)

I purchased the 0555 back in January. I just love it but my wife still won't let me take it to bed with me.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe….I've spent some late nights in the shop instead of bed….. I'm having a great time with it. I hope to get the extension block installed this weekend and then I can try out the new resaw blade. I have a stack of some unusual woods to put through it. Lilac, Rhododendron, swamp maple burl, some funky cedar crotch.

I also tried my 1st bandsaw box and it came out pretty nice. I was surprised by how quick it was to do. 1 hour from start of cutting to finish….minus the glue set time of course…and that's with the 3/8" blade. I can't wait to try one with the 1/8"


----------



## Woodchip4531 (Mar 29, 2007)

when adding your riser block you will need to make it coplanar. Here is a link to a site where they have a kit for $4.95.
http://www.tufftooth.com/coplanar.html


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

HHmmm…installing the factory supplied block takes them out of alignment….that's not good. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

When I added my riser block I didn't have a problem with it going out alignment. I recommend checking, because you are removing the top arm and adding it back on. Things can go out of alignment, but I didn't have any problem.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I will check it. I think I should be able to realign without the kit.
Thanks.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

So Bob, it's been awhile and I'm looking at buying the Grizzly G0555, how's it working out? Has the riser been worth the while?


----------



## scroller999 (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought the 14" Grizzly G0555X with the 6" riser about 6 months ago and i am very happy with it. It is very quiet and does not bog down. I have used it a lot and have had no problems with it, the aligning is simple and the trick is to check your alignment periodically…..MIKE


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a G0555 with the riser block. I upgraded to Carter guide bearings. I can get some quite decent resaws with it. I have a Woodslicer blade on order, and if it lives up to it's reviews I'll be VERY happy with the rig.


----------



## Chiefk (Jan 28, 2008)

I am retired from the USAF. Before retiring I always did my woodworking at the Base in the Wood Hobby Shop. There they had great equipment to included top of the line Powermatich and Delta Bansaws. When I moved to Tennesse, I started acquiring the woodworking tools to continue my hobby. One of the tools I bought was the Rikon 14" saw. It preforms as well if not better than the much more expensive saw I was used to on base. I am really pleased the the Rikon and highly recommend it. Chiefk


----------



## Thrakintosh (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi all! First post here…

I've got the original 0555 with the riser block and it seems my wheels are not coplanar. When I adjust the upper wheel tracking to center the blade (a HH WoodSlicer) the blade rides towards the front of the lower wheel. When I checked the wheels with a straight edge it seems my bottom wheel's top is not in plane with its lower rim and the top wheel.

Do I need the coplanar kit? If so, where can I get one within the US? The TuffTooth site requires a $50US minimum order and, welll.. I just dont have the 'need' for that much stuff at the moment.

Anu other suggestions are welcome as well!

Adam


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, it seems that these posts regarding the Grizzly G0555 were quite some time ago. I am considering the G0555 or the G0555X. Does anyone have anything recent to say about either one?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

If you're bored, it's worth the few minutes to do a forum search. Searching for "G0555" should bring up the G0555 AND the G0555X.

In short, I have the 555X, and I love it.

But I've loved it a BIG chunk more since adding the Carter Ratchet Rod, my riser block, Cool Blocks (required new mounts, available from Grizzly. I posted all the relevant info on a thread I started, if interested), a Carter King Coil, and a 1/2" Wood Slicer blade.

In short … I think what was a GREAT saw is now a FANTASTIC saw.

As always … it will NOT compete with the 18" or 19" saws, or the Lagunas, or the Minimax sorts, but … in its price range … I'm REALLY happy with my Grizzly !

When I get a Round Tuit, I'll enhance the dust collection-an inherent weakness of most band saws.

Good luck !


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Change your tires to Poly tire, it make a hugh difference!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Steven*:

Good call.

I've bought, and received mine (Carter), but haven't taken that last step-installing them-yet


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

@Steven H - I've heard this before but without any explanation about what improvement the poly tires make. I have a Grizzly Triple Nickel and am happy with it so far. How do the poly tires make it even better?


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's replies thus far. I don't think I'll be doing much resawing, mainly small projects, like bandsaw boxes etc. Anyone have any opinion as to whether the 555 will do the job or should I spend the extra moola and get the 555x. I have also heard from other sources to replace the rubber tires with poly.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the urethane tires are like buying better tires for your car-something you do when the original ones wear out.

I think their main advantage is that they don't wear out, or rot, like rubber ones do, and … as with many things … there are decent rubber tires and cheap rubber tires. Almost impossible to know which ones you have.

Is there a functional difference ? Not much. Some say better blade tracking, reducing drift. Not sure how true that is, or to what degree.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Have the 555 and it has done all that i have asked it to do.

Al


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a 555X and it's been a great addition to my shop for over three years. I'd buy the same saw again.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

*@ Jack* and *Neil*

I bought these tires at Rockler. I have found out they improve serveral things:

1) They Reduce vibration
2) Improves tracking
I put on Olson pro bandsaw blade 1/2, the top wheel tracked straight, but the bottom couldn't. No matter what adjustment it woudn't work. When I put the poly tires on it got rid of the problem


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Some people said it increase the blade life and have straighter cuts.
I cannot confirm or deny it


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

@ Steven & Neil

Than ks for the information. I may have to try the poly tires sometime in the future.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, I have spent a bit of time, finances, and energy converting my HF bandsaw to some of the better features of the G0555. If I had to start over again, I would probably have gone with the Grizzly in the first place. MUCH better fit and finish, and certainly better resale value…

From the stand up, most of the parts between my HF bandsaw, and the G0555 swap across, and I agree with Neil, after running a set of the Grizzly roller guides for about a year, I yanked them out and stuck the HF block mounts back on with a set of Cool Blocks and couldn't be happier… (From the stand down, the difference is night and day, and the HF stand is miserable.)

The mods I made to the HF that I would make to the Grizzly are…

#1. Riser Block Kit. The Grizzly riser block kit blade guard is MUCH nicer than the HF.
#2. Link belt. The OEM belts tend to sit in one spot and get a hump to them, so that the saw vibrates after a while, a link belt prevents this…
#3. Polyurethane band saw tires. Better traction and tracking on the blade.
#4. Carter Cobra Coil. Upgraded tension spring. You will want this with the riser block.
#5. Olson cool blocks and block guide mounts. The guide mounts should be available from Grizzly…
#6. 2.5" DC port on the upper blade guide as well as the lower port.
#7. Carter band saw wheel brush, this helps keep the lower tire clean.
#8. Timberwolf of Woodslicer blades. Don't cheap out here, you will kick yourself if you do…


----------



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I got my Grizzly 555 delivered 3 days after ordering. What more could anyone ask for. Took about an hour to set up. Replaced the OEM blade (junk) with a Timber Wolf blade. I have to say I wish I had gotten the Grizzly years ago. What a great saw. I appreciate everyone's opinions and input on this.


----------

